# Temporarily Importing your car



## RVGRINGO

Those moving to Mexico, or tourists visiting Mexico may temporarily import their vehicle into Mexico, as in the past. These vehicles may never be sold in Mexico, even for parts, and must eventually be removed from the country, even if they no longer run. That has not changed.

However, an unofficial but usually reliable source has just reported that permanent importation (nationalization) by individuals has been stopped. I have no other information at this time.


----------



## Southbound

*Would this be an over simplification?*



RVGRINGO said:


> Those moving to Mexico, or tourists visiting Mexico may temporarily import their vehicle into Mexico, as in the past. These vehicles may never be sold in Mexico, even for parts, and must eventually be removed from the country, even if they no longer run. That has not changed.
> 
> However, an unofficial but usually reliable source has just reported that permanent importation (nationalization) by individuals has been stopped. I have no other information at this time.


If one has a personal vehicle in Mexico while residing there with one of the three Visas, then the new ruling would mean that at some point before the vehicle stopped running it should be removed from the country?

Is it that simple or am I missing a whole bag of nuances?

Thanks, RVGringo


----------



## RVGRINGO

That has always been the case and it saves a lot of headaches if a vehicle can simply be driven back to the USA and sold or otherwise disposed of. One must be sure to have 'Aduana' remove the sticker and give the owner a receipt showing that the vehicle has been removed from Mexico. Then, you can temporarily import another or hop a bus home and buy a car in Mexico.
We have a US plated, Japanese manufactured car that could never be imported permanently under any of the previous rules. Some day, we'll have to take it north. We also have a car purchased in Mexico and registered in Jalisco. Although the taxes and registration are more expensive, it makes life simpler; even when crossing the border to go to the USA. However, should we ever decide to leave Mexico for the USA, that car cannot be imported permanently to the USA. It works both ways.


----------



## dstan

*time limit for removing a car*

Is there a time limit by which I have to remove the car from the country if I am on a visitors visa, with no FM3? Or can I keep a car there indefinitely but EVENTUALLY bring it out when I am finished with it? (afew years later)
On another note, can I buy a car in Mexico if I do not have an FM3?


----------



## bournemouth

dstan said:


> Is there a time limit by which I have to remove the car from the country if I am on a visitors visa, with no FM3? Or can I keep a car there indefinitely but EVENTUALLY bring it out when I am finished with it? (afew years later)
> On another note, can I buy a car in Mexico if I do not have an FM3?


On an FMT, visitors visa, when you leave the country, the vehicle has to leave the country.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Bournemouth is correct. If you are visiting Mexico on an FMT tourist permit, you may temporarily import your vehicle only for the time that your FMT remains valid; a maximum of 180 days. The FMT may not be renewed and you and the vehicle must leave the country. Only people with FM3 or FM2 Visas may come and go with, or without their vehicle.
In order to purchase a vehicle in Mexico, most states will require you to have an FM3 or FM2 Visa along with they necessary proofs of address and a driver's license.


----------



## dstan

bournemouth said:


> On an FMT, visitors visa, when you leave the country, the vehicle has to leave the country.


What happens if it doesn't?


----------



## RVGRINGO

A vehicle in the country illegally is subject to permanent confiscation. Should it be stolen and driven by a Mexican, it would be confiscated and the owner would become 'wanted'. If it was involved in an accident and caused damage, injury or death, the owner would be held liable and would be subject to all of the legal remedies; confiscation of property, imprisonment, fines, deportation, etc.
Therefore, it isn't a good idea to violate the law and the rules of this forum prohibit encouraging such activity.


----------



## dstan

Okeedoekee....I get the picuture! Does leaving a car which is registered against your passport also effect tourist visa applications in the future?


----------



## RVGRINGO

It could, but there is no definitive answer except that it can all depend upon the efficiency of the computer records, your vehicle VIN and Passport Number, etc.
I can only suggest that it might be wise to ask your nearest Mexican Consulate for advice before traveling. They might be able to cancel the FM3 through INM and that would allow entry on an FMT sometime after that date. If he could travel on an FMT for a while, then he might be able to apply for a new FM3 once he has made himself and the vehicle 'legal again'. 
I'm afraid I can't offer any other suggestions, other than being honest and open about it and paying the fines.


----------



## dstan

thanks mucho


----------



## monika992

RVGRINGO said:


> We have a US plated, Japanese manufactured car that could never be imported permanently under any of the previous rules. Some day, we'll have to take it north.



Hi RVGringo,

With your US car, do you have to take it north every year anyway, to renew the registration where you are from? At least where I am from, a yearly inspection is required to renew the registration, which would mean driving back to my home state once a year. I believe in another post you said that, even if your car importation permit is valid for six months or whatever through your tourist visa, it is NOT considered valid, if your US registration has expired. Is that correct?

I wonder if other states do not have this requirement, and if, for example, I could register my car in Arizona or Texas and simply go there for the yearly re-register. However, I doubt I can without being able to prove residence in that state.

Were you able to confirm the news you were told about no longer being able to nationalize vehicles? This is still a valid link on the Gov't customs website, even though it is apparently from 2008. 
http://www.aduanas.sat.gob.mx/aduana_mexico/2008/vehiculos/141_10039.html
Nothing more updated is there. I would like to have the most updated information possible.

If I cannot feasibly drive back to my home state to re-register my car every year, or register in a border state, or legalize the car, what are my alternatives? Can I even buy a Mexican car on an FMT, or only on an FM3?

Thanks!!!


----------



## monika992

P.S. - ok after scouring the forum, it looks like you can only buy a Mexican car if you have an FM2 or 3. Plus, I would have to pay taxes yearly (is this so on a legalized car?). If the legalization process is still around, it would be ideal, because I can buy a ten year old car and bring it in (I don't mind paying one time taxes of several hundred or thousand dollars) - but are there yearly taxes beyond that? I really hope they did not do away with nationalization.

Otherwise, I just don't know how I would get around the re-registration. If other words, if a cop sees the sticker on your car says 2009 and it's 2010...they will confiscate the car? Even if your vehicle importation and visa are still currently valid?


----------



## dstan

monika992 said:


> Hi RVGringo,
> 
> With your US car, do you have to take it north every year anyway, to renew the registration where you are from? At least where I am from, a yearly inspection is required to renew the registration, which would mean driving back to my home state once a year. I believe in another post you said that, even if your car importation permit is valid for six months or whatever through your tourist visa, it is NOT considered valid, if your US registration has expired. Is that correct?
> 
> I wonder if other states do not have this requirement, and if, for example, I could register my car in Arizona or Texas and simply go there for the yearly re-register. However, I doubt I can without being able to prove residence in that state.
> 
> Were you able to confirm the news you were told about no longer being able to nationalize vehicles? This is still a valid link on the Gov't customs website, even though it is apparently from 2008.
> Vehículos - Vehículos usados año-modelo entre 10 y 15 años - SAT México
> Nothing more updated is there. I would like to have the most updated information possible.
> 
> If I cannot feasibly drive back to my home state to re-register my car every year, or register in a border state, or legalize the car, what are my alternatives? Can I even buy a Mexican car on an FMT, or only on an FM3?
> 
> Thanks!!!


I talked to 2 different Dept. of Motor Vehicle offices in Arizona and they both confirmed that you DO NOT have to be a resident of, or have a license from, Arizona in order to register a car there. I think they did say that I had to have an address there, but do not have to reside at that address. My brother lives there so I will use his address. good luck


----------



## RVGRINGO

Where one registers their car in the US or Canada is another topic. Briefly; there are states which allow it, as mentioned above. Some have no inspection or heavy tax requirements, while others make it near impossible.
The last that I've heard on permanent importation is that even the usual brokers are confused and many aren't doing it any more because of the high costs, which just aren't worth it for a ten year old car. Remember, also, that the car must have been manufactured in a NAFTA country and be exactly the right age. It seems, for all practical purposes, that it isn't worth it. There are more makes and models of cars in Mexico than one can imagine, new or used.


----------



## pcorn54

dstan said:


> Okeedoekee....I get the picuture! Does leaving a car which is registered against your passport also effect tourist visa applications in the future?


I've found that Mexico issues the Vehicle Permits based on the number of the document used to prove identity.

In 2001, my wife wrecked my 2000 Ford Explorer. It was taken by wrecker to the impound in Nuevo Laredo.

To retrieve it, I would have needed the title, which the vehicle being financed, I didn't have, so decided to let FMAC take care of it.

I'd just gotten a new vehicle permit shortly before the accident happened. When I went to get another one, they keyed the number of my birth certificate in, which I'd used to identify myself, saw there was an outstanding permit, and refused to issue another, until the old one was returned.

I explained the situation to them, and the options they gave me were to drive the vehicle to the aduanales to return the permit, have the vehicle towed there for the same purpose, none which was possible.

So I waited a week, and went back with my Texas voter registration, drivers license, renewed my FMT and obtained another vehicle permit under my voter registration number.

I've never had a problem since then.

I don't know if the VIN would come back to bite you as my transactions involved three different vehicles at various times.


----------



## RVGRINGO

You have violated your original bond. As such, you have a potential problem in the future but the odds are on your side if the original vehicle was totally destroyed. If it wasn't, and if it is repaired and driven, you would be traced by the VIN and held responsible in the event of an accident which injured someone or damaged public property. At that time, your violation of your original bond would be discovered and you could be fined up to the value of the Explorer at that time, plus other fines.
Your first mistake was possibly taking the Explorer into Mexico without the written permission of the lien holder, then knowingly bringing in a second vehicle after the accident. Now, with the passport requirement and much better Mexican computer control of vehicles, you wouldn't be able to get away with that again.


----------



## telcoman

Here is a useful information sheet on traveling into Mexico, mainly aimed at RV'ers, as well as how to take a vehicle in & out:

Crossing the US-Mexcio Border


----------



## Redsierra

*Purchasing a vehicle in Mexico*

Hello. I just bought a condo in Barra de Navidad and want to purchase a vehicle to leave there. So after reading the thread I understand:

On an FMT I CAN NOT buy a vehicle in Mexico and plate it with Mexican plates.

On an FM2 or FM3 I CAN BUY a vehicle in Mexico and plate it with Mexican plates. (It sounds to me that this is the best option)

If I bring a vehicle in with me to Mexico on an FMT the vehicle MUST leave with me when I leave and turn in my FMT.

Once I have an FM3 I am still unclear whether I can bring a vehicle in to Mexico that is 10 years old or older and plate it with Mexican plates.

Presently I was thinking of buying a vehicle from an American that currently has it in Mexico (PV to be exact), but if I understand correctly, they CAN NOT legally sell that vehicle in Mexico. 

Lastly, does anyone know whether or not in small towns like Malaque or Barra de Navidad you can buy either a quad, or a golf cart in Mexico and register it in Mexico? This would be a great option for running around town. Again, what if a quad or golf cart were bought from an American or Canadian that had brought it in with them?

Thanks in advance from the Newbie.

Dwight


----------



## telcoman

I believe you are correct on those assumptions. I did bring a 50CC scooter in with no paperwork required, although it is a rough ride in Melaque or Barra with those cobbled streets.


----------



## RVGRINGO

With an FM3 you can bring a car from the USA, imported temporarily, but you cannot register it in Mexico. Eventually, it must be removed from Mexico by the importer. Trying to nationalize a vehicle now is impractical, too complicated and very expensive. Just keep your US registration.


----------



## sbrimer

*cars and trucks*

Can anyone tell me what happened to the 10+ year rule for autos be brought into Mexico? It used to be the 10+ yr or older cars / Trucks could be imported into mexico. There was little or no duty. There are convoys of vehicles, still today, entering from the border states, going into the country of Mexico. I was told that older american cars can be imported into mexico?

sb


----------



## RVGRINGO

I suspect that the majority of those 'convoys' are passing through Mexico to Guatemala. There may be some exceptions, and I think that returning 'paisanos' get a special consideration. However, for expats, it just isn't practical to consider importing permanently (nationalizing). The ten year rule is gone, the fees are way up and you are much better off keeping your US or Canadian registration. If that isn't practical for you, buy a car in Mexico.
The purpose of the changes and restrictions is to severely reduce pollution by eliminating older cars, in favor of newer, more efficient ones, and also to reduce the fuel demand.


----------



## sbrimer

RVGRINGO said:


> I suspect that the majority of those 'convoys' are passing through Mexico to Guatemala. There may be some exceptions, and I think that returning 'paisanos' get a special consideration. However, for expats, it just isn't practical to consider importing permanently (nationalizing). The ten year rule is gone, the fees are way up and you are much better off keeping your US or Canadian registration. If that isn't practical for you, buy a car in Mexico.
> The purpose of the changes and restrictions is to severely reduce pollution by eliminating older cars, in favor of newer, more efficient ones, and also to reduce the fuel demand.


Ok Thanks


----------



## expatsteve

*My car's expired..*

OK, this is slightly a different problem. I went North last June to "remove my car from Mexico",
as 6 months had passed. I intended to come back in, the next day, through McAllen, TX (as people often do). I'm on an FMT. We drove in thru Reynosa, having gotten new sticker, etc, then to Monterrey, where we missed the 
Cuota turn-off. 
We got pulled over in Monterrey, by police, taken hostage in their car for several hours, robbed of all our bank cards, and kept in an abandoned tow-yard for a while longer, with them wanting us to call people in the States to get them money (they wanted several thousand dollars).

Somehow, we got out of it; we drove all the way to San Miguel without stopping, except for gas,
and got in at 3 am. We were completely shaken. I vowed never to return to the border 
to 'renew' the car again. December 7th came and went. The car is expired. (I am current; I flew back to LA for a week, for my 3 month CT scan, post-cancer, so My FMT is good till May). 
We leave the car parked, or in storage. We use it around San Miguel; most say that is 'ok.'
But don't leave town!
Now, the border situation is much worse! Also, I'd get it impounded (?) even if I make it all the way North, because it was/is expired. The banjericito could well refuse to take my original paperwork,
and order it towed. Or, they might scold me and charge me a fine. No one knows.
No brokers are doing nationalizations anymore.
It's a good 97 toyota truck. I'd like to be legal. But my anxiety about driving back up there
is too much; I would not drive safely, even if I were NOT pulled over. I have a cancer-medical-file an inch-thick. I wish I could appeal to the Aduana or Banjericito somehow. I made a mistake.

I've been told there is (was) an amnesty which comes up every 5 or 7 years, or such, for those 
expired ****** cars. Or, a "Safe Passage" declaration which I could apply for, and get the car out.

Really, I'd just rather set it on fire at this point. You've heard what happened at the border this week. Heck, the Narcos might do it for me!

So, that is my rather complex problem. The answer so far, has been "just get out of Mexico, you lawbreaker!"
or... "it's actually best if they DO impound it, then you will not have these worries anymore."

Until that happens, I carry 500 or 1,000 pesos if I drive out of SMA, in hopes that will
please the policeman who eventually pulls me over (so I can at least get back to my house)
sr


----------



## RVGRINGO

You may not leave a car in Mexico if you only have an FMT. You must always have aduana remove the sticker and give you a receipt when you do drive out of Mexico with a foreign plated car. Things will get more strict on May 1st, when the new regulations go into effect and the FMT is discontinued in favor of the new FMM. Cars illegally in Mexico are subject to confiscation. If it were to be stolen while you were out of the country, you could be held responsible for any accident, damage or death that it might cause, or just fines and confiscastion; who knows? Get legal.
If your story of being detained is real (you've told it before and it has some 'holes'.), that isn't a pleasant experience, but I suspect that those probably weren't real police. Better luck next time.


----------



## expatsteve

*full of holes*



RVGRINGO said:


> You may not leave a car in Mexico if you only have an FMT. You must always have aduana remove the sticker and give you a receipt when you do drive out of Mexico with a foreign plated car. Things will get more strict on May 1st, when the new regulations go into effect and the FMT is discontinued in favor of the new FMM. Cars illegally in Mexico are subject to confiscation. If it were to be stolen while you were out of the country, you could be held responsible for any accident, damage or death that it might cause, or just fines and confiscastion; who knows? Get legal.
> If your story of being detained is real (you've told it before and it has some 'holes'.), that isn't a pleasant experience, but I suspect that those probably weren't real police. Better luck next time.


Thank you for your suggestion... "GET LEGAL" That was the whole point of my
post.. how to do it best, at this point. I guess I will seek advice elsewhere. 

As for my story being full of holes, you can go back to about June 7 or 8 or 9 of last
year, on the Civil SMA list of yahoo groups, or the fallinginlovewithsanmiguel forums to see the entire post, and the responses (esp from the US consulate who forwarded it to the embassy in mexico city). 
I have found that certain people, usually ones who have never been stopped or given trouble, don't believe our story, while persons who
HAVE been stopped or held, they usually do believe it, and more often than not, their stories have similar details to ours. 
Lately I have found the word 'polizetas' which were most likely the police who were involved in our 'express kidnap.' They are police, plus Zetas. Or they are not really police. Doesn't matter when they have a gun and a police car. Obviously you have been lucky, from the tone of your reply. Hope your good luck holds out.

anyway, thanks


sr


----------



## expatsteve

*oh, this-*

Also (sorry I forgot to mention this)-

I now know it was wrong to leave my car in mexico while I flew out for 3 days to Los Angeles for a CT scan (i was on a cancer study). Several people here where I am staying told me to just store the car off the street and I'd be fine. 
So, anyone else who 
flies in and out for a time, they are breaking the law. I was told, by a
lawyer, that if I fly out and return (thus earning myself a new FMT, except that
it's by Air and not Land), I need to go to the Aduana to get it changed back to 'Land'
so it corresponds with my car. So, it's all basically illegal, except that they will change it for you if you go in, after the fact. Whatever.

The whole point of my original post was that I did not go up to the border in time, out 
of FEAR.

This is all I will write on the subject. Please delete me if possible, from the group,
or I will look for a way myself.

sr


----------



## RVGRINGO

No need to get upset; though I can understand why you might. The simple means of 'getting legal' is to drive the vehicle out of Mexico, having the sticker removed by aduana, then returning and re-importing the car on a fresh 'importada temporal'.
If you intend to stay in Mexico beyond your present FMT, you must apply for an FM3 30 days, or more, before your FMT is to expire. Once your FM3 is in place, your vehicle is legal again, without the need to drive it out of Mexico. It will also be legal for you to travel outside of Mexico without the vehicle, so long as you maintain your FM3.


----------



## conklinwh

I have a problem. I am here on 180 day FMT that runs out in June and have matching temporary import for car. I have emergency business trip that is too far to drive out so will need fly out & back in a couple days. I will need turn in FMT at airport and get a new one on return. I gather I need get the car import document changed. Can I do that at immigration in San Miguel or do I need go to the border? We will actually be driving out about 10 days after I return.


----------



## RVGRINGO

You are not permitted to leave your car behind with an FMT; only with an FM3 or FM2. It is not an INM function anyway; rather customs and bancercito.
You might consider driving to the border and flying from there. 
Only Aduana can remove the 'importada temporal' sticker from your car and issue the formal receipt to prove that you removed it from Mexico, as required by your bond.


----------



## conklinwh

I wish I could but I can't! Famous last words but I have never been asked for immigration papers and at exit the car & immigration are separate. Sounds like 10 days of some risk!
Not good but unavoidable.
Thanks, will be great when Mexico joins the rest of the world with multi-entry tourist visas.


----------



## RVGRINGO

You will probably never be asked anything on the way out; it is when you return that they may catch you. In your case, you probably won't have any outbound problems at the airport with an FMT. If the new FMM is a scannable card, rather than paper, things may be different after May 1st. I don't know yet. Remember, your car is tied to your immigration document and your passport, so the information is available if they bother to look. If you miss your flight, there are no refunds for having been delayed by INM or Aduana.
The other risk is that you can be held responsible if your car is stolen and injures or kills someone. There are several serious violations in that scenario. It is rare, but can happen.
Mexico is way ahead of most countries on the visa requirements. The FMT is for a quick visit, as a tourist, for a maximum of 180 days.
The non-imigrant visa is the FM3: multiple entry, with or without your vehicle. That's what you really need. There are many categories.
The imigrant FM2 visa is also multiple entry, but with time restrictions. It can lead to 'inmigrado' status, or naturalization. It also has many categories.
I would suggest that you apply for an FM3 immediately and get the 250 peso letter that will allow you to make your trip. That way, everything will be legal and you will have no risk at all.


----------



## conklinwh

The issue with getting FM3's is the one time import.
We will have a large future import when we build our house.
Since we do Banercito last on the way in and last on the way out, not sure how tied together other than FMT number on Aduano. I see nothing on FMT or passport as these both done prior to car.


----------



## RVGRINGO

I understand. There is nothing 'to see'. However, they know. The immigration data exists; even your passport number, and they are tied to the 'importada'. Their computer system is much better than it was several years ago; and so are the officials.
Can you get away with it? Possibly; maybe even probably; but maybe not after May 1st.
Is it legal? Absolutely not.
One of you, whichever one imported the car, could get an FM3 now and the other spouse could wait and get an FM3 later, when you are ready to import your household goods. That would seem to solve your problem, ¿verdad?
Don't you have some burning desire for a shopping trip in Houston or San Antonio? You could fly to your business appointment from there.


----------



## seacruise

RVGRINGO said:


> Those moving to Mexico, or tourists visiting Mexico may temporarily import their vehicle into Mexico, as in the past. These vehicles may never be sold in Mexico, even for parts, and must eventually be removed from the country, even if they no longer run. That has not changed.
> 
> However, an unofficial but usually reliable source has just reported that permanent importation (nationalization) by individuals has been stopped. I have no other information at this time.


Can a person bring their car in on an FMM and then get their FM3. Can the car remain in Mexico when I travel back to the US?


----------



## RVGRINGO

Yes, you may temporarily import your car with an FMM and then get your FM3 credential. Once you have that, you may come and go with or without your car.
You may not leave your car in Mexico with only an FMM.


----------



## seacruise

Is the FM3 process easier in Mexico or the US?


----------



## RVGRINGO

You might as well do it in Mexico, when you have an address and the necessary supporting documents. The initial online process is the same. However, if you started it in the USA and were delayed in entering Mexico, you would have to start over again anyway. So, why not keep it simple and come on an FMM, then have more time to convert. That will also allow you to adjust your annual renewals within about a 150 day window, which can be advantageous to those who travel at certain times of the year.


----------



## seacruise

RVGRINGO said:


> You might as well do it in Mexico, when you have an address and the necessary supporting documents. The initial online process is the same. However, if you started it in the USA and were delayed in entering Mexico, you would have to start over again anyway. So, why not keep it simple and come on an FMM, then have more time to convert. That will also allow you to adjust your annual renewals within about a 150 day window, which can be advantageous to those who travel at certain times of the year.


Thanks...


----------



## sbrimer

*returnin car to the US*



RVGRINGO said:


> That has always been the case and it saves a lot of headaches if a vehicle can simply be driven back to the USA and sold or otherwise disposed of. One must be sure to have 'Aduana' remove the sticker and give the owner a receipt showing that the vehicle has been removed from Mexico. Then, you can temporarily import another or hop a bus home and buy a car in Mexico.
> We have a US plated, Japanese manufactured car that could never be imported permanently under any of the previous rules. Some day, we'll have to take it north. We also have a car purchased in Mexico and registered in Jalisco. Although the taxes and registration are more expensive, it makes life simpler; even when crossing the border to go to the USA. However, should we ever decide to leave Mexico for the USA, that car cannot be imported permanently to the USA. It works both ways.


Can anyone return the car to the US? If the driver is insured, fo that car and has the title. The car is still under the FMT from March 2010


----------



## RVGRINGO

The holder of the FMT (about to expire??) and the car must exit together before the FMT expires.
If that person now has an FM3, the car is still legal. There are rules about who can drive such a car in Mexico and under what conditions, so be sure to abide by those. It is intended that the owner/importer remove the car from Mexico, but I have heard that others, with the same immigration status as the owner/importer and with all the original importation documents, have taken a vehicle out successfully and obtained the permanent receipts to return to the owner/importer. Frankly, It is a long drive just to try it and the border officials are now more strict than in the past. So, no firm answer here.


----------



## sbrimer

RVGRINGO said:


> The holder of the FMT (about to expire??) and the car must exit together before the FMT expires.
> If that person now has an FM3, the car is still legal. There are rules about who can drive such a car in Mexico and under what conditions, so be sure to abide by those. It is intended that the owner/importer remove the car from Mexico, but I have heard that others, with the same immigration status as the owner/importer and with all the original importation documents, have taken a vehicle out successfully and obtained the permanent receipts to return to the owner/importer. Frankly, It is a long drive just to try it and the border officials are now more strict than in the past. So, no firm answer here.


Both the FMT and the temp inmort expire at the end of Sept. The owner had an medical emergancy and left by air. He can return I suppose but I was looking for another way for the car to be returned.


----------



## RVGRINGO

I understand. If the driver has the same immigration status of the importer and has the original copies of all the importation papers, driving the car is OK with a letter of permission and his name on the insurance coverage. However, he will be on his own at the border and I can't actually recommend an 'illegal act' on the forum, and such emergency situations don't seem to be covered in the 'rules'.


----------



## sbrimer

RVGRINGO said:


> I understand. If the driver has the same immigration status of the importer and has the original copies of all the importation papers, driving the car is OK with a letter of permission and his name on the insurance coverage. However, he will be on his own at the border and I can't actually recommend an 'illegal act' on the forum, and such emergency situations don't seem to be covered in the 'rules'.


Ok Thanks, I understand. It has always been nice talking with you. Now that we are both here at the lake, maybe we could meet for coffee sometime.

Thanks again


----------



## mexbungalows

If your car is stolen get a copy of the report from the Ministerio Publico. This absolves the registered owner of any consequences, civil or penal (In Mexico) that may arise out of the subsequent use of the stolen motor vehicle. At the US border declare the vehicle as stolen and customs will enter the information into their computer database. The vehicle will be confiscated if it tries to enter the USA.

If the motor vehicle is stolen and recovered and then returned to you, you MUST obtain a specific letter from the ministerio publico that states definitively that the vehicle has been legally and lawfully recovered and returned to the regstered owner. Failure to do so may cause the vehicle to be impounded yet again.


----------



## 13JohnnyL

*Do I have a problem?*

I am here on an FM3 rentista no imigrante visa and did all my paperwork in Chicago before entering the country. While going through my papers I discovered that my car permit is only valid for 180 days. Do I need to go to the aduana in Puebla (where I live) and get something changed to reflect my one year visa or is my permit valid for as long as I´m here? I came to Puebla in 2001 on an FMT and worked for 2 years. The company I worked for took care of my FM3 worker´s visa and I never did anything about the car permit. I know how the laws change here frequently so I am at a loss as to what I should do. Any info would be appreciated. Thanx, Johnny L


----------



## mexbungalows

*Your Car Permit Remains Good As Yong As Your FM-3 Does*

But if you exit the country in that car after the permit has expired or the permit expires while you;re out of Mexico then you are going to need to stop at Banjercito and get a new permit just like you did the first time. If the car remains in Mexico you don't need to do a thing to keep your car permit legal. If your FM-3 should expire the car permit expires as well.


----------



## RVGRINGO

That's correct: Your 'importada temporal' remains valid as long as your immigration status is maintained and the car remains in Mexico. Whenever you drive it out of Mexico, you must have Aduana remove the sticker and give you the official receipt. Then, if you drive it back into Mexico, you must get a new 'importada temporal' at bancercito, as stated above.


----------



## 13JohnnyL

Thanks for the info guys, but that wasn´t exactly my question. I have no intention of EVER driving back across the border unless it´s to sell the car. I just want to make sure sure that the 180 day car permit is not in conflict with the 365 day FM3. So my understanding is that as long as I have a valid FM3 I don´t have to worry about the car permit, correct? Oh, would 45 days in advance be enough time to renew my FM3? Thanks again


----------



## RVGRINGO

Your car permit is good, as stated earlier, as long as you are in the country legally. However, you must have an 'intention' to remove the car from Mexico at some point, as you may never sell it here and it is very 'inconvenient' to have an old car die in Mexico and have to be removed by truck. It must eventually go and can't ever be sold here, even for parts. A friend recently tried to have a 'dead' US plated car crushed in Guadalajara but they wouldn't touch a foreign plated car; they know the law and the consequences. So, be prepared.


----------



## HolyMole

*Screwball vehicle regulations*



RVGRINGO said:


> Your car permit is good, as stated earlier, as long as you are in the country legally. However, you must have an 'intention' to remove the car from Mexico at some point, as you may never sell it here and it is very 'inconvenient' to have an old car die in Mexico and have to be removed by truck. It must eventually go and can't ever be sold here, even for parts. A friend recently tried to have a 'dead' US plated car crushed in Guadalajara but they wouldn't touch a foreign plated car; they know the law and the consequences. So, be prepared.


Not sure I understand the meaning of the quotation marks around "intention".

If I reside full-time in Mexico with an FM3 visa, or the more recent version of same, at some point customs regulations expect me to permanently remove my vehicle from Mexico?

If I reside full-time, what possible reason can there be for such an apparently ridiculous regulation? 

If "intention" means that you really don't have to pay any attention to this regulation, what does one do when their US or Canadian vehicle has reached old age and is ready for the scrap heap?


----------



## RVGRINGO

["Not sure I understand the meaning of the quotation marks around "intention".
It means that you signed and are bonded to that 'intention', as required by law, when you TEMPORARILY imported your car.

"If I reside full-time in Mexico with an FM3 visa, or the more recent version of same, at some point customs regulations expect me to permanently remove my vehicle from Mexico?"
Yes, that is exactly their intention if your visa ever expires. The FM3 and the current 'No inmigrante' visa specify that you are a TEMPORARY RESIDENT in Mexico. I've been residing here 'temporarily' for almost ten years. You may consider it 'full time' but the government doesn't. You can be asked to leave at any moment.

"If I reside full-time, what possible reason can there be for such an apparently ridiculous regulation?"
Actually, if you were officially here 'full time' on an FM2 or 'Inmigrante' visa, the restrictions on your car would be even more strict if you were to be working, or if you were to complete the five years and become 'Inmigrado'. In either case, you would not be allowed to keep your car in Mexico at all. So, to answer your question: Because that's the way Mexico wants it and that's the way they wrote the laws. So, on an FM2 or 'inmigrante' visa, your car must go if you work, but must definitely go in five years.

There are other details you should know, about who can and can't drive your car, and under what circumstances, etc. 

If "intention" means that you really don't have to pay any attention to this regulation, what does one do when their US or Canadian vehicle has reached old age and is ready for the scrap heap?
You definitely do have to pay attention to all of these regulations. If your car is ready for the scrap heap, you'll have to take it to a scrap heap in the USA to be sure its parts aren't illegally sold in Mexico. You and your car are wedded by the VIN.


----------



## 13JohnnyL

Thanks again RVG. My car is an´05 so I expect it to last quite a while. As I said, I don´t plan to drive out of Puebla (city) until it´s time to sell the car. I´m figuring on about 10 years from now. It might be sooner if I should decide to buy a car for my wife and let her do the driving. So, I guess I´m good until they change the law...again!


----------



## jrey492003

RVGRINGO said:


> Those moving to Mexico, or tourists visiting Mexico may temporarily import their vehicle into Mexico, as in the past. These vehicles may never be sold in Mexico, even for parts, and must eventually be removed from the country, even if they no longer run. That has not changed.
> 
> However, an unofficial but usually reliable source has just reported that permanent importation (nationalization) by individuals has been stopped. I have no other information at this time.


So, does this mean that the requirement for an auto to be 10 years old (or more) will no longer qualify the vehicle for Mexican registration and plates?


----------



## RVGRINGO

The rules that you refer to are progressive, changing every year until they reach a point where there are no prohibitions on importation by commercial importers, ie: importing distributors, under the NAFTA rules. There seems to be a misconception that these rules apply to individuals who wish to import personal vehicles; they do not apply.
So, the actual situation is that the importation of a personal vehicle is impractical and always very expensive. If your car happened to meet some ten year eligibility rule, the cost can be more than the value of the car. As such, enjoy your car from the USA for as long as your immigration status allows you to drive it in Mexico, and so long as you can find a place in the USA to keep it registered (that's getting more and more difficult.). Then, when you feel the moment is right, live up to your obligation to remove the car from Mexico and buy its replacement in Mexico.
I know you want to find another answer, but now is the time to give up that idea.
If you are committed to living in Mexico for a very long time, sell your US plated car, fly or take a bus and buy a vehicle in Mexico. There are probably more choices, especially for economy cars, than in the USA.


----------



## twablondie716

can the vehicles be sold from the united states to someone in Mexico before it is driven over?


----------



## HolyMole

The fact that this topic just won't go away is testimony to Mexico's apparent inability to draft rules and regulations that reasonably intelligent folks can understand. I know.....it's Mexico.....

You wrote: " .......... enjoy your car from the USA for as long as your immigration status allows you to drive it in Mexico, and so long as you can find a place in the USA to keep it registered (that's getting more and more difficult.). "

So, if I live full-time in Mexico and use the vehicle I brought in with me:

1. The temporary vehicle import permit is valid as long as my FMM visa is valid. 
2. If, during the term of my FMM visa, I leave Mexico with my vehicle, I must turn-
in my temporary vehicle import permit when I leave, and obtain a new 
temporary vehicle import permit when I return to Mexico, even though the 
original temporary vehicle import permit was supposed to be valid as long as 
my FMM was, which doesn't appear to make much sense.
3. While residing full-time in Mexico under my FMM, I'm still required to keep the 
foreign, (US or Canadian) registration, and tag/license plate, up-to-date. And 
unless I register my vehicle in one of the few US states that apparently 
don't care whether I reside in that state or not, I must knowingly provide 
false information to the US or Canadian licensing authorities as to my actual 
residential address. (And since, as you note, the ability to register one's
vehicle in one of these laissez-faire states is becoming more difficult, it seems 
the only recourse will be to lie to the US or Canadian licensing authorities)
4. I can never legally sell the vehicle in Mexico or use it as a trade-in on a
"Mexican" vehicle.
5. Even if I'm able to meet these requirements, at some point I must permanently
remove my vehicle from Mexico, regardless of its age or condition. If I wait until 
it's in poor condition, I must still drive this wreck back to the States. If it's
undriveable, it will have to be towed back to the States....possibly a journey of
1000 miles or more. 

Could Mexico make it any more inconvenient?


----------



## RVGRINGO

twablondie716 said:


> can the vehicles be sold from the united states to someone in Mexico before it is driven over?


Absolutely no sale of a vehicle to a person in Mexico. If you and the buyer, and the vehicle, are in the USA, you may make the sale.
If you did sell the car, on paper, to a person who was in Mexico, how would the buyer register the car and get it into Mexico? You sure wouldn't want your name involved in such a transaction. My advice, for those planning to go to Mexico to stay: Buy a car in Mexico. You can drive back to the USA to pick up your stuff, if necessary.


----------



## RVGRINGO

"HolyMole;328938]The fact that this topic just won't go away is testimony to Mexico's apparent inability to draft rules and regulations that reasonably intelligent folks can understand. I know.....it's Mexico.....

Here are the answers, which probably aren't the ones you want to hear:

1. Yes, and it continues to be valid if you convert to a higher INM credential.
2. That is also true, and does make sense. Consider having your car stolen, burned or otherwise totaled in the USA with the 'importada temporal' still current. As far as Mexico is concerned, that car is still in Mexico. You won't be able to return with a replacement and can be fined the value of the car plus penalties. Be safe, have Aduana remove the sticker and issue a receipt every time you drive out of Mexico. The consequences are very serious. Mexico makes the rules & they do make sense, if you think about it.
3. That is also true & your complaint should be to Homeland Security. It will be futile and is simply a 'catch 22' situation for expats who want to keep a US car in Mexico. By the way, you aren't 'living full time in Mexico' on an FMM; just visiting for 180 days. As a 'no inmigrante' (old FM3 status) you are also only a 'temporary resident'. Only as 'inmigrante, inmigrado, assimilado' or a naturalized citizen, are you considered a permanent resident. Then, you can't have a foreign car at all.
4. Absolutely true!
5. Also true.

"Could Mexico make it any more inconvenient?"
Mexico builds cars and has distributors and dealers to protect from foreign competition, as well as parts suppliers, mechanics, etc.
You are quite free, once past the FMM stage, to buy and register a car in Mexico, thereby avoiding all the expense and 'permitting' whenever you cross the border.


----------



## HolyMole

RVGRINGO said:


> "HolyMole;328938]The fact that this topic just won't go away is testimony to Mexico's apparent inability to draft rules and regulations that reasonably intelligent folks can understand. I know.....it's Mexico.....
> 
> Here are the answers, which probably aren't the ones you want to hear:
> 
> 1. Yes, and it continues to be valid if you convert to a higher INM credential.
> 2. That is also true, and does make sense. Consider having your car stolen, burned or otherwise totaled in the USA with the 'importada temporal' still current. As far as Mexico is concerned, that car is still in Mexico. You won't be able to return with a replacement and can be fined the value of the car plus penalties. Be safe, have Aduana remove the sticker and issue a receipt every time you drive out of Mexico. The consequences are very serious. Mexico makes the rules & they do make sense, if you think about it.
> 3. That is also true & your complaint should be to Homeland Security. It will be futile and is simply a 'catch 22' situation for expats who want to keep a US car in Mexico. By the way, you aren't 'living full time in Mexico' on an FMM; just visiting for 180 days. As a 'no inmigrante' (old FM3 status) you are also only a 'temporary resident'. Only as 'inmigrante, inmigrado, assimilado' or a naturalized citizen, are you considered a permanent resident. Then, you can't have a foreign car at all.
> 4. Absolutely true!
> 5. Also true.
> 
> "Could Mexico make it any more inconvenient?"
> Mexico builds cars and has distributors and dealers to protect from foreign competition, as well as parts suppliers, mechanics, etc.
> You are quite free, once past the FMM stage, to buy and register a car in Mexico, thereby avoiding all the expense and 'permitting' whenever you cross the border.


Thanks for your patience on this never-ending question concerning foreign vehicles in Mexico.

Of course you are correct ref. Point #3. Cancelling the import permit when taking the vehicle back out of Mexico - even for a quick trip of a day or two - is the only proof that it has, in fact, left Mexico. For those who think they could take a chance that nothing nasty will happen on a short trip to the US, I never expected that my vehicle would be stolen and trashed in Mexico either. 

As you say, someone intending to reside permanently in Mexico would be well-advised to simply buy a vehicle there, and avoid all these problems.

Now here's a question you probably can't answer, but maybe someone can:
Can I sell a Canadian-registered vehicle in the USA?


----------



## RVGRINGO

I'll take a stab at it:
Probably not. If the car was purchased in Canada and has Canadian specifications; as in Km/hr on the speedometer and other 'European' attributes, it would have to be imported to the USA via a professional firm, which can modify the car to US requirements. If it is an imported Asian or European car, it just won't be practical; too expensive. They are terribly expensive, in any event.
However, if the car was once registered in the USA and imported to Canada without modifications and you have the 'paper trail' to prove it, it might be possible.
That's my best guess.


----------



## HolyMole

RVGRINGO said:


> I'll take a stab at it:
> Probably not. If the car was purchased in Canada and has Canadian specifications; as in Km/hr on the speedometer and other 'European' attributes, it would have to be imported to the USA via a professional firm, which can modify the car to US requirements. If it is an imported Asian or European car, it just won't be practical; too expensive. They are terribly expensive, in any event.
> However, if the car was once registered in the USA and imported to Canada without modifications and you have the 'paper trail' to prove it, it might be possible.
> That's my best guess.


I think you're probably right. It's ironic that the car - a Chev Malibu - was actually built in Lansing, Michigan, (to Canadian specifications, whatever those may be), and imported into Canada, by GM, under the Auto Pact. It may be that the only thing "Canadian" is the metric speedometer. If and when I get to the stage of having to make a decision on a vehicle, I'll look further into the possibility of selling the vehicle in the States.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Imagine that you bought a PT Cruiser (they were all made in Mexico) in the USA. You could not permanently import it into Mexico. If you bought it in Mexico, you couldn't import it into the USA. It is all a politico-economic plot, isn't it? It controls how and where we spend our money and protects national importers, distributors, dealers, parts suppliers and even mechanics.


----------



## twablondie716

RVGRINGO said:


> Absolutely no sale of a vehicle to a person in Mexico. If you and the buyer, and the vehicle, are in the USA, you may make the sale.
> If you did sell the car, on paper, to a person who was in Mexico, how would the buyer register the car and get it into Mexico? You sure wouldn't want your name involved in such a transaction. My advice, for those planning to go to Mexico to stay: Buy a car in Mexico. You can drive back to the USA to pick up your stuff, if necessary.


WOW! ahhhh...... I was really wanting to bring my car......lol.  ohh well i guess I am going to have to sell it after all. it just sounds easier that way.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Twablondie may temporarily import her car to Mexico, but must keep it registered in the USA and eventually remove it from Mexico. Whenever she drives it north, across the border, she must 'export' it and then re-import it, temporarily, upon returning to Mexico. Of course, Mexican insurance is necessary and, depending upon where the vehicle is registered in the USA, you may also have to carry US insurance and deal with inspection schedules, etc.
It is something to consider as you plan your move.


----------



## twablondie716

RVGRINGO said:


> Twablondie may temporarily import her car to Mexico, but must keep it registered in the USA and eventually remove it from Mexico. Whenever she drives it north, across the border, she must 'export' it and then re-import it, temporarily, upon returning to Mexico. Of course, Mexican insurance is necessary and, depending upon where the vehicle is registered in the USA, you may also have to carry US insurance and deal with inspection schedules, etc.
> It is something to consider as you plan your move.


Thankyou so much for the awesome information! You have been very helpful.


----------



## kathleen123

I have been reading the post, hope I am understanding this correctly. If my husband and I moved to mexico and brought both our cars there we could not get them registered and keep them there? Is that correct? I have friends living in central Mexico who have thier cars there so this is confusing me. We are also plannibg to bring a boat with us what are the laws regarding them?


----------



## RVGRINGO

You may each bring a car, registered (in the USA) in your individual names or both names, on an 'importada temporal'. However, the cars cannot be registered in Mexico, cannot ever be sold in Mexico and can't even be junked in Mexico. You'll have to keep them registered in the USA, but you will have to buy separate insurance for Mexico. If you are on an FMM, visitor permit, you may not leave Mexico without taking the car out with you. If you are a 'no inmigrante' you may leave it in Mexico if you fly out. If you are an 'inmigrante', it is the same unless you are working. In that case, or the case if you are 'inmigrado' or naturalized, you may not have a foreign plated car in Mexico.
Note: If you should pull a trailer into Mexico, the towing vehicle cannot leave Mexico without the trailer. Aduana won't pull the sticker and give you the necessary receipt without the trailer being present.


----------



## twablondie716

RVGRINGO said:


> You may each bring a car, registered (in the USA) in your individual names or both names, on an 'importada temporal'. However, the cars cannot be registered in Mexico, cannot ever be sold in Mexico and can't even be junked in Mexico. You'll have to keep them registered in the USA, but you will have to buy separate insurance for Mexico. If you are on an FMM, visitor permit, you may not leave Mexico without taking the car out with you. If you are a 'no inmigrante' you may leave it in Mexico if you fly out. If you are an 'inmigrante', it is the same unless you are working. In that case, or the case if you are 'inmigrado' or naturalized, you may not have a foreign plated car in Mexico.
> Note: If you should pull a trailer into Mexico, the towing vehicle cannot leave Mexico without the trailer. Aduana won't pull the sticker and give you the necessary receipt without the trailer being present.


Ok. this is my plan. I am going to Mexico and I am getting married. In the process I am being sponsored by a company to get a job. So I will have a FM3 work Visa after I arrive. If I fly out of Mexico to visit family, can I leave my car with my Husband who is a Mexican citizen? And also since I am Marrying a Citizen does this make me 'inmigrado'? (Thank you for your patience on this subject.)


----------



## RVGRINGO

twablondie716 said:


> Ok. this is my plan. I am going to Mexico and I am getting married. In the process I am being sponsored by a company to get a job. So I will have a FM3 work Visa after I arrive. If I fly out of Mexico to visit family, can I leave my car with my Husband who is a Mexican citizen? And also since I am Marrying a Citizen does this make me 'inmigrado'? (Thank you for your patience on this subject.)


Congratulations on your upcoming marriage and on landing a job.
Once you have your 'no inmigrante' (old FM3) visa, you may fly out and leave your car in Mexico. Until you are married, you may not permit your 'novio' to drive your car unless you are in the vehicle. That would violate the 'importada temporal' and place you in really serious difficulty in the event of an accident, or even a traffic stop. The car would probably be permanently confiscated and the unauthorized driver placed in jail. Once married, he may drive the vehicle alone, as an immediate family member, but it is wise to have a copy of your visa, both sides, and your marriage certificate in the car with him at all times. You should also have the insurance agent be sure to add him to the policy.
Marrying a Mexican does not give you any special rights and does not change your immigration status. You would have to apply for that change yourself. However, if you plan on changing to 'inmigrado' with a job, you will have to remove your car from Mexico; buy a car in Mexico and register it in Mexico, if you wish to own a vehicle.


----------



## kathleen123

So About the boat can it be taken in with us and if so whatt are the rules for registering an insurance. I have been to the yaught club several times in Chapala and seen several boats stored there. I always assumed they belonged either Americans, canadians etc. Are the rules to boats as crazy as the car thing?

When I was living there I didn't bring my car. never needed it. I came home every six months. Now that I have convinced my husband that We would be much happier there than in the states, all these other issues I have been thinking about.


----------



## twablondie716

RVGRINGO said:


> Congratulations on your upcoming marriage and on landing a job.
> Once you have your 'no inmigrante' (old FM3) visa, you may fly out and leave your car in Mexico. Until you are married, you may not permit your 'novio' to drive your car unless you are in the vehicle. That would violate the 'importada temporal' and place you in really serious difficulty in the event of an accident, or even a traffic stop. The car would probably be permanently confiscated and the unauthorized driver placed in jail. Once married, he may drive the vehicle alone, as an immediate family member, but it is wise to have a copy of your visa, both sides, and your marriage certificate in the car with him at all times. You should also have the insurance agent be sure to add him to the policy.
> Marrying a Mexican does not give you any special rights and does not change your immigration status. You would have to apply for that change yourself. However, if you plan on changing to 'inmigrado' with a job, you will have to remove your car from Mexico; buy a car in Mexico and register it in Mexico, if you wish to own a vehicle.


Thank you so much. I feel so blessed to have found this forum!


----------



## RVGRINGO

kathleen123 said:


> So About the boat can it be taken in with us and if so whatt are the rules for registering an insurance. I have been to the yaught club several times in Chapala and seen several boats stored there. I always assumed they belonged either Americans, canadians etc. Are the rules to boats as crazy as the car thing?
> 
> When I was living there I didn't bring my car. never needed it. I came home every six months. Now that I have convinced my husband that We would be much happier there than in the states, all these other issues I have been thinking about.


You can bring your boat and you may find that you can get a long term permit for it to remain in Mexico; I don't know the details on that.
Most of the boats that you saw at either the Chapala or Ajijic clubs actually belong to Tapatios. I don't know of any expats belonging to those clubs. As for launching and using your boat on Lake Chapala, you will have to deal with the Harbor Master, a federal official, at his office across from Parque Cristiania on the corner of Lopez Cotilla, in Chapala.
I trust your boat is small and very shallow draft.


----------



## DUFFSTUFF

How does one go about delivering a vehicle to a Mexican national that he or she purchased here in the USA? I assume it has to be a NAFTA vehicle which means a vehicle manufactured in either Mexico, Canada or the USA but also what is the current rules for year model? I was told they only allow vehicles that are "exactly" 10 years old with their fiscal year beginning around November 1st which would mean that right now only vehicles that are 2000 models are allowed. *Can someone please help me? *Thank you, Duffstuff


----------



## RVGRINGO

Delivering a car to a Mexican national in Mexico? The Mexican will have to take care of that process himself. He'll probably need a transit tag as temporary registration and also have the ability to import the car into Mexico. That is getting more and more difficult and hardly worth the trouble. The cost to do so is just too high for an older car. If you are not that 'national', I suggest that you don't get involved.


----------



## mndwgz

WOW! My head hurts after reading this thread... My understanding:

If Wifey and I move down (FM3) and I drive my '98 GMC very custom tow rig hauling a 35' cargo trailer with the "household stuff" which may also include Wifeys '03 Mercedes little sport job and three motorcycles, I'm going to be SOL on bringing in my '92 V12 Mercedes if I fly home to go get it. What about the bikes? Two US manufacture '07 & '09, and one German '76. 

What if your port of entry is by container, by sea, to Cozumel?


----------



## RVGRINGO

You may import, temporarily, only one vehicle per person. In fact, your tow rig will probably not be allowed in Mexico if it is larger than a pickup truck. They will classify it as commercial, even if it is privately owned, and it and the trailer are considered a single unit anyway. Very small scooters or sport bikes below a certain (?) cc rating can be permitted, but anything bigger is considered a separate vehicle. Method of entry won't make any difference. That amount of 'household stuff' will require a broker and any Mexican moving company can make those arrangements if you ship through them.


----------



## mndwgz

RVGRINGO said:


> You may import, temporarily, only one vehicle per person. In fact, your tow rig will probably not be allowed in Mexico if it is larger than a pickup truck. They will classify it as commercial, even if it is privately owned, and it and the trailer are considered a single unit anyway. Very small scooters or sport bikes below a certain (?) cc rating can be permitted, but anything bigger is considered a separate vehicle. Method of entry won't make any difference. That amount of 'household stuff' will require a broker and any Mexican moving company can make those arrangements if you ship through them.


We're going to be bouncing back and forth between threads...
Temporarily is kind of vague when I wish to reside permanently, and keep the "toys".
It is a pickup truck, not commercial, but a 1 ton dually crew capable of hauling the load, plus I would prefer to move myself. If I throw a camper on the back would that be considered a motorhome? Still tow the trailer for Wifeys grocery getter, and the sportbikes are well over 1000cc, one for each of us to tour around on. 

Now we're getting OT, but can you self broker?


----------



## RVGRINGO

You may only import your vehicles temporarily, keeping them registered in the USA. You can't register them in Mexico. Permanent importation is not practical and is extremely limited and very expensive.

I'm not certain of the 'cut off' on the size of the truck. You may need to check with Aduana directly, or maybe someone else knows. What I do know is that you won't want to be driving a dually in the narrow streets of most Mexican towns; it is just too big and you'll often get trapped; unable to negotiate corners, etc.

I think you can get a ten year permit for a camper trailer, but probably not for a truck camper. It doesn't qualify as a motor home.

Any trailer becomes part of the truck + trailer unit when imported and must always come and go together. You can't leave the trailer behind and leave Mexico with the truck. 

Those bikes are separate 'vehicles'. You'll have to choose: Come to Mexico on bikes, or any two other vehicles. The limit is still one vehicle per person; no exceptions. Mexico want's your business, not your toys.


----------



## mndwgz

Importing some american classics from Cuba seems to be out of the question too?


----------



## mndwgz

RVGRINGO said:


> That has always been the case and it saves a lot of headaches if a vehicle can simply be driven back to the USA and sold or otherwise disposed of. One must be sure to have 'Aduana' remove the sticker and give the owner a receipt showing that the vehicle has been removed from Mexico. Then, you can temporarily import another or hop a bus home and buy a car in Mexico.
> We have a US plated, Japanese manufactured car that could never be imported permanently under any of the previous rules. Some day, we'll have to take it north. We also have a car purchased in Mexico and registered in Jalisco. Although the taxes and registration are more expensive, it makes life simpler; even when crossing the border to go to the USA. However, should we ever decide to leave Mexico for the USA, that car cannot be imported permanently to the USA. It works both ways.


What about heading south to Belize, Guatamala, or Honduras to "sticker remove" the vehicle at Aduana when the time comes, if ever? I'll be much closer to those borders than anything north.

BTW, where's the Belize, Guatamala, and Honduras forums?


----------



## Southbound

*The Mexican limit on engine size for motorcycles being trailered into the country is I believe 250cc and still only one allowed. 
Best check with Aduana for latest info.*


----------



## RVGRINGO

Some day, maybe; but all we can do is look at all those old cars in Cuba and remember our teen years.
There doesn't appear to be much interest in Belize, Guatamala, or Honduras to justify a separate forum for each of them. Yes, you could exit Mexico there and have your car removed from Mexico's system.


----------



## mndwgz

RVGRINGO said:


> Some day, maybe; but all we can do is look at all those old cars in Cuba and remember our teen years.
> There doesn't appear to be much interest in Belize, Guatamala, or Honduras to justify a separate forum for each of them. Yes, you could exit Mexico there and have your car removed from Mexico's system.


Thanks for all the info. :focus:


----------



## RVGRINGO

You are absolutely correct.


----------



## benzark

*Motor home and toad*

A friend and I both have our FM3. 

As I understand it, I can bring into Mexico my motor home and a towed vehicle under my name.

There seem to be so many fine "shadings" in these policies.

Suppose I tow my towed vehicle behind a friend's van into Mexico. Van in his name, towed car in my name. We stay for 6 months or so, then leave the towed car in Mexico, and return to USA in friend's van. Then return to Mexico in my motor home towing my friends new smaller car behind. I would end up with a motor home and one car in my name. Friend would end up with one car in his name. 

Or would I have to tow the towed vehicle back out, return with it behind the motor home, and friend would have to follow driving his new car.

Thanks for any input.

George


----------



## RVGRINGO

It sounds 'outside of normal' and the need for both RV and 'toad' to be in the same name. So, solve the problem by driving the vehicles in and out separately.


----------



## bigmutt

*Towing vehicles*



benzark said:


> As I understand it, I can bring into Mexico my motor home and a towed vehicle under my name.
> 
> Suppose I tow my towed vehicle behind a friend's van into Mexico. Van in his name, towed car in my name. We stay for 6 months or so, then leave the towed car in Mexico, and return to USA in friend's van. Then return to Mexico in my motor home towing my friends new smaller car behind. I would end up with a motor home and one car in my name. Friend would end up with one car in his name.
> 
> Or would I have to tow the towed vehicle back out, return with it behind the motor home, and friend would have to follow driving his new car.


The towing vehicle AND the towed vehicle generally only get one sticker: both are listed on the one TEMP IMPORT PERMIT. When you leave with the towing vehicle, they also want the towed vehicle to accompany it. They refuse to cancel only ONE of the vehicles on the permit. Unless you ....... OOOPS, I can't tell THAT part of my experience 'cause my post will be censored here. 
I have had quite a few experiences with these situations (none in the past year though) so for the full stories you'll have to PM me directly; the heavy-handed mod here won't allow us posters to reveal what REALLY happens in the real world.


----------



## RVGRINGO

"Heavy handed"!! Hey, be careful; one stoke of the little finger and .........poof!
Seriously, though, what we could do, or even get away with a year or several years ago, has changed a great deal in just this year. Remember, that all of the border agents were fired and replaced with new, better educated and stricter people, who tend to 'go by the book'.
Your advice is good: Have the RV and the 'toad' in the same name. They will become a 'unit' and must come and go together.


----------



## MJB5293

*10 year old car*



RVGRINGO said:


> Those moving to Mexico, or tourists visiting Mexico may temporarily import their vehicle into Mexico, as in the past. These vehicles may never be sold in Mexico, even for parts, and must eventually be removed from the country, even if they no longer run. That has not changed.
> 
> However, an unofficial but usually reliable source has just reported that permanent importation (nationalization) by individuals has been stopped. I have no other information at this time.


what about a car that is 10 years old my towncar will be 10 years in jan i am on a temp permit with it can i make it a mexico car


----------



## RVGRINGO

Frankly, it just isn't practical. Few brokers will do this any more and it has become so expensive that it often costs as much as the car is worth and is also very complicated. You would be better advised to take it to the USA, sell it for whatever you can get, return to Mexico and buy a replacement in the Mexican state where you maintain an address.


----------



## USAtoGDL

Hi,

We are new to this site - question about having your US car in MX - did everyone take their US to MX with them? What are the other options for temp expats (2 years)? We were thinking of driving our car down and using the company allowance for a 2nd car....but is this typically the solution? Have you heard of people shipping their cars down? Know anything about that? Other alternative...do they do longer term leases? 

Thanks!


----------



## RVGRINGO

Each individual is allowed to temporarily import only one car. That importation is good, only so long as you maintain legal immigration status. If you are visiting on a 180 day FMM permit, you may not leave that imported car behind if you have to leave Mexico temporarily. You will need at least a 'no inmigrante' visa to have that privilege. Of course, you will need a Mexican insurance policy, as a US or Canadian policy is invalid in Mexico. The imported vehicle must be in exactly the same name as the driver/owner and the credit card, which will be used to post the bond to insure that the car eventually leaves Mexico; even if wrecked, stolen or burned....you remain bound and responsible. On any departure from Mexico, even brief ones, the car must be exported through customs, the sticker removed and a permanent receipt given; which you should keep forever, even if you trade cars. Shipping a car to Mexico is not recommended for many reasons.


----------



## conklinwh

People do bring in one car using what RV ****** said and then acquire a 2nd, often a pick-up truck. I have heard that some new car dealers offer leases as well as purchase but don't know anything about the terms.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Good point! There is a tax advantage in buying a pick-up, rather than a car in Mexico. There is no expensive annual 'tenencia' on pick-up trucks, as there is on cars, until they are ten years old. That is a major consideration. We actually still have our '99 SUV, temporarily imported in 2001, but also have a 2007 Smart Car for more economical daily use and much easier parking. Mostly, the SUV gathers dust in the garage and is only used for trips with friends or major shopping sprees to the 'big box stores'.


----------



## bigmutt

*Shipping car to Mexico ??*



RVGRINGO said:


> ...... Shipping a car to Mexico is not recommended for many reasons.


Just wondering why you say this, without specifics.
It happens every day.

I know of several people here who've done it, but personally have no experience with it other than a close friend's experience:
About 2 years ago it cost him approx. $500 to ship a pickup from Mexicali to Cuernavaca. Done by Transportes Castores, which is a large transport company here, with even various branches in the U.S.A.
I remember that he had to wait a couple of days until they found suitable other cargo to fill the rest of the trailer going to the same destination.
He had no problems & picked it up in Cuernavaca. 
The cost of gasoline and toll road fees if driving that trip? about $500.

Anything to avoid the "highway robbers" that lurk on Mexico's highways these days sounds prudent to at least consider. 
No, most robberies don't occur directly on the toll roads (although some certainly do: I've got some hair-raising examples for you) but .... there are numerous stretches, short and long, where the toll roads end for a while before the next one picks up again. In these places is where most "roadblock robberies" occur; as well as on the non-toll roads of course; at least that's what I read and am told by the Federal Highway Police officers that I know. (my housemate's cousin is one)

Anyway, don't dismiss the shipping option out-of-hand.


----------



## ReefHound

Wow, that's an expensive route to drive. The shipping fee is not that bad though when I looked into it I think it was a few hundred more. And you still have to get yourself there so add on that cost if doing a cost comparison. And if you have stuff that needs to be shipped as well. The places I checked were very clear that your transported car could not be packed with stuff even in the trunk. It needed to be empty or nearly empty.


----------



## Fugawibill

Has anyone imported a vehicle under the "Classic vehicle importation" clause? I have a 40 year old VW Karmann Ghia that I would like to bring down, in addition to my foreign plated van.


----------



## chicois8

I had a 69 KG, I would think it might be too low for some of the large topes they are making now a days....good luck
Where was this classic vehicle clause?


----------



## Fugawibill

This is what I was inquiring about: Vehículos - Vehículos clásicos


----------



## Ana H.

bigmutt said:


> Just wondering why you say this, without specifics.
> It happens every day.
> 
> I know of several people here who've done it, but personally have no experience with it other than a close friend's experience:
> About 2 years ago it cost him approx. $500 to ship a pickup from Mexicali to Cuernavaca. Done by Transportes Castores, which is a large transport company here, with even various branches in the U.S.A.
> I remember that he had to wait a couple of days until they found suitable other cargo to fill the rest of the trailer going to the same destination.
> He had no problems & picked it up in Cuernavaca.
> The cost of gasoline and toll road fees if driving that trip? about $500.
> 
> Anything to avoid the "highway robbers" that lurk on Mexico's highways these days sounds prudent to at least consider.
> No, most robberies don't occur directly on the toll roads (although some certainly do: I've got some hair-raising examples for you) but .... there are numerous stretches, short and long, where the toll roads end for a while before the next one picks up again. In these places is where most "roadblock robberies" occur; as well as on the non-toll roads of course; at least that's what I read and am told by the Federal Highway Police officers that I know. (my housemate's cousin is one)
> 
> Anyway, don't dismiss the shipping option out-of-hand.


exactly! doesn't cost that much but the vehicle has to be 10 years old or older. We brought in our truck (2001) and legalized it for 600.00USD then went back and got our newer car (2006) that can not be legalized for a few years yet. I am on an FM3. If you can not legalize it you HAVE to go back to the border and 'retag' it every 6 months. I still can not understand why people are saying that as long as your FM3 is valid, your expired vehicle tag is valid? That is simply not true. I have heard people refer to 'Article 106' to validate their claims, but there is no such 'article' and I have called the Aduana in Torreon and Monterrey as well as MX City and they have verified that this is not the case, there is no Article 106, and you have to renew every 6 months or risk your vehicle being confiscated. I have also searched their website, it says nothing about an "Article 106" either. People throw that out there but there is nothing official to back it up. I mean, really, you get pulled over and tell the police "I saw it on a message board!" and they will laugh as they impound your vehicle. This has already happened to my daughter and son in law because they were relying on information from a message board instead of the Aduana. Lost a nice truck!


----------



## RVGRINGO

Welcome Ana H. However, you are wrong; the law does, in fact, exist and here's the link:
Artículo 106 - LEY ADUANERA
As long as the importer is legally in Mexico, the import sticker remains valid, in spite of the expiration date. Your friend's truck was stolen under the pretext of being confiscated by the police, who have no right to do that, short of it being used in a serious crime, etc. In short, they were 'had'.
Most government functionaries are not aware of the laws under which they work, as I'm sure you are aware.


----------



## Ana H.

yes, unfortunately you are correct., in your statement, most government functionaries are not aware of the laws under which they work. Seems Mexican Immigration and Aduana are no more informed of their laws as the U.S. is about theirs!

I will check out the link, thanks.


----------



## moonleit1011

Can the aduana in any Mexican state extend the car permit? We have just acquired the FM3 and don't have to go back to the U.S. on that 180 day limit now...but can the local aduana approve the extension for the car? And, what happens to the $200 deposit we made for the car when we crossed the border?


----------



## RVGRINGO

The car permit does not need to be extended. In spite of the indicated expiration date, the 'importada temporal' remains valid so long as your INM status is legal. The next time you drive north and cross the border, just stop, get Aduana to remove and receipt the sticker. On re-entry, you'll get a new one, which will indicate the expiry of your INM credencial; again, it renews when you renew with INM, so there is nothing to do regarding the car.


----------



## tsklan

A friend of mine has residency in Mexico and owns a legally-registered car in Mazatlan. He has offered me the use of his car while he is in the States for the summer. Is this legal? I searched the forums, but could not find this topic. Thanks.


----------



## RVGRINGO

If his car is registered in Sinaloa, or any other state in Mexico, you may drive it with his permission. However, be sure to have copies of a letter of permission and his ID, along with your name added to the insurance policy. Of course, you must both have valid Immigration documents.


----------



## Marchel

*A scenario...*

I have read this thread with interest, trying to understand what is the best, most practical, legal and least costly way to handle the car situation. 

My aunt and I will be moving to Chapala as early as spring 2012. We currently have two cars, but plan to bring only one. We also plan to start out with FMM status and proceed to FM3. It seems to be easier to get FM3 if one is already in Mexico on an FMM. Please correct me if that is not the case. 

I will be traveling in and out of the country for work, so my FMM will be replaced (for lack of a better term) on a regular basis, but hers will not. 

Since she will be there for extended periods I believe I am understanding that whatever vehicle we bring down should be attached to her FMM not mine. Prior to bringing the car into Mexico we must obtain Mexican insurance AND permission from the lien holder to bring it into the country. For the car document to be attached to her FMM I think I am reading that the car, and all it's associated documentation must be in her name.

She can give me a permission letter to drive the car in Mexico. Must this letter be translated to Spanish?

Should we not obtain our FM3 visas within the first six months, we will need to drive to Texas, go through the appropriate steps to update her FMM and the car's documentation, and then drive back. 

When we obtain FM3 status, we can keep the car on it's most current temporary import document for some undetermined amount of time, but it is recommended to take it back to the states and sell it before it falls apart (or before it is 10 years old?, the 10 year thing is confusing me a bit).

When we obtain FM3 status we will then be allowed to purchase a car in Mexico, but that is not allowed on FMM status. 

Does that about cover it? Is there anything I am missing? Other details to be aware of? 

Thanks!


----------

